# Against the Giants: Steading of the Hill Giant Chief



## tiornys (Feb 12, 2012)

Lavishly housed in a private room within the keep, you look again at the missive that has brought you to this place.  Scribed in clean, flowing lines beneath a glimmering seal of authenticity, it reads:



> Heroes Wanted!
> 
> Seeking elite and experienced warriors, mercenaries, mages, and adventurers to aid the Kingdom.  A band of Giants, emboldened and strengthened by their recent pillaging of our neighbors in fair Sevaria, is preying upon the trade routes and villages of the Barony of Callir's Point.  These hostilities cannot be tolerated. You are asked to report to Lord Martaen, Baron of Callir's Point.  Should he find your credentials worthy, he will provide further details, as well as resources to aid your task: stop these assaults upon our beleaguered populace!  Success will be handsomely rewarded.
> 
> By the word of his grace, the Duke Carstairs of Galvidan, this 16th day of Goldmoon, the Year of the Fallen Stag




The missive was given directly to you by one of the Redarrows, official messengers of the royal house, on the 18th of Goldmoon.  Such speedy delivery indicates significant effort on the part of the Kingdom.  Three days later, you have arrived at the Baron's keep.  After showing the missive to the guards on watch, you were cordially welcomed, shown to your room—conveniently located near a bathing facility that was pointedly brought to your attention as you passed—and left with a request that you ready yourself for a dinner audience with the Baron.  You also noted a modest commons area near the center of this wing of the keep.

[sblock=Wik]You are very familiar with the area around the Hill Giant Steading.  In particular, you are aware of a hidden cave complex near the Steading that would serve well as a base of operations; you have used it for this purpose in the past, and so far as you know, it remains undiscovered by the giants and their allies.[/sblock]

[sblock=Gwenn]Baron Martaen serves Margrave Jorhallan, Lord of March Callir.  Your father was the Margrave of Crystalmir March, which bordered March Callir to the north.  Both marches fall within the duchy of Duke Carstairs.  You do not know whether Duke Carstairs had any responsibility for deposing your father, but you do know that Margrave Thoram took control of Crystalmir March under Carstairs' authority.

As the Duke of the royal city, Carstairs is the second most powerful lord in the Kingdom, largely serving as chief executive for his majesty the King.  His name and magical seal on the missive is a clear statement of the importance placed on this endeavor.

You should decide whether you are here under an assumed name, or if you are simply being yourself.[/sblock]

[sblock=Lucan]The messenger who delivered the missive to you seemed uncertain, as if he didn't trust the advice that had lead him to you.  Nevertheless, here you are!

You also recognize the name Carstairs.  As the Duke of the royal city, Carstairs is the second most powerful lord in the Kingdom, largely serving as chief executive for his majesty the King.  His name and magical seal on the missive is a clear statement of the importance placed on this endeavor.[/sblock]

[sblock=Deacon and Brook]Judging by the behavior of the servants, you have been given an unusually warm welcome here.  They go about their tasks with a slight air of bewilderment, clearly following orders to treat you like nobility.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aelar]In addition to any concern you might have for the welfare of the Kingdom, you know that the giants are damaging the local ecosystem.  Their pillaging of the forests for firewood and game is less  public than their attacks on merchants and villages, but likely more offensive in your eyes.

Also, judging by the behavior of the servants, you have been given an unusually warm welcome here.  They go about their tasks with a slight air of bewilderment, clearly following orders to treat you like nobility.[/sblock]

[sblock=Miranda]You have a couple of choices on starting backstory.  If you initially offered assistance to some other noble, you have been directed here via the above missive.  Otherwise, you have been here for a couple of days, waiting for more adventurers to arrive.

In any case, you have seen the missive, and you recognize the name Carstairs.  As the Duke of the royal city, Carstairs is the second most powerful lord in the Kingdom, largely serving as chief executive for his majesty the King.  His name and magical seal on the missive is a clear statement of the importance placed on this endeavor.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  This is your chance at initial reactions and decisions.  Do you take a bath or otherwise attend to your appearance?  Do you stay in your room until dinner, or do you check out the keep?  You have about 3 hours before dinner.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 12, 2012)

Brook looks around the room then takes time to bath and wash the dirt of his travels off before seeing their host.

Having completed his ablutions the  runepriest heads to the commons to see what he can discern from the gossip over the general situation and about his host.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 12, 2012)

Deacon is slow to rise this morning. He gets up, gives himself a quick shave and wash, and puts on his armor, polymorphed into a tabard and tunic, well made, but hardly opulent, straps his hammer at his side, and makes his way out as well. 

For now, he contents himself with standing against a wall and watching the crowd. He wonders who else had shown up to answer the call? As confident as he was with his and Brook's combined abilities, he reckone that there wasn't much two men could accomplish against giants.

Deacon takes out the folded up letter and rereads it. Lord Martaen... Not a name he was intimately familiar with, but he'd heard a few of his past patrons throwing it around occasionally. Perhaps they had referenced him to this Lord Martaen. The soldier looks around the common gathering area to see if there were any others who seemed to stand out from the servants.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Miranda had been at the keep for several days now, waiting for more 'guests' to arrive.  She had yet to meet the Baron himself, as he had been hard at work on preparations for this meeting- but she had had access to his library, which held enough works to keep her attention.

She had also been here long enough to thoroughly terrify many of the servants, and the windows to her room had been lit with dancing flames during each night- she kept the fireplace stoked enough to maintain an uncomfortably warm temperature (which was, for her, just right).

Today, though, was different.  More of the Baron's guests had arrived, and most of the others were expected- the formal meeting that she had been waiting for would take place in only a little while.  She disdained the human custom of wasting water to bathe, and instead cleaned up with heated, scented sand (and magic) and dressed carefully, in swirling robes of red silk trimmed with gold.  Her armor, laquered leather the color of dried blood, was trimmed in flowing golden script that resembled dancing flames.  When she was satisfied that she would convey a properly impressive image, she gathered up her staff and set out down the hall towards the common gathering area.  It was time to see what other forces were to be put in the field against the menace of the marauding giants...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2012)

Wik's temper flared at the pointed remark about the bathing facilities, but cooled just as quickly. _How long had it been since his last bath?_ There was the night he was caught out in the rain a week or so ago. But a real bath? Weeks? He had been living wild on the edge of civilization for so long such a thing had stopped being a part of his life. He looked at a the mirror. His hair and beard were a tangled mess. Mirrors weren't readily available in the wilderness either. _Would it be too forward to ask for his clothes to be washed and mended as well as the services of a barber?_ 

Putting down his gear in the room Wik set out to find a servant. Spotting a lad carrying an armload of firewood he approached. "Lad, would it be possible to get a barber sent to my room or is there a place here in the castle where I can find one? Also, I could use the services of a laundress." He reached for a silver piece in his pouch unconsciously. Then paused, _was a servant in a castle likely to expect a tip. Certainly the lads in the rural inns always did, but was this different? Damn, adjusting to civilization was going to be a challenge._ He watched the lad closely for any sign he expected a coin for his troubles.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief) 12*

Gwenn had spent quite a lot of time trying to decide what to do when the King's request came out. Even knowing what the giants had done to Sevaria, it could still be a trap. That damn Alleric sense of duty would not have let her leave this alone. The only question was who to appear as.

It would take quite an effort with her hair and makeup to pass for anything but an Alleric to anyone who knew the family well. Or even anyone who paid attention -- a portrait of her great-aunt, sword in hand, hung along the path to the Baron's audience chamber and save for a few decades' changes in fashion the woman in that picture could have been her rather than her grandfather's sister. Even after what they had done to her father, no one tried to pretend Kayla Alleric had not been a hero of the Realm, nor that she had been very close to the Baron's grandfather.

And hiding the accent and speech of someone raised a noble was something she was skilled in doing for a few minutes or hours, not days or weeks. So best not to deny Alleric blood or being raised as a noble if asked directly. Mari Kastelic, then. The real Mari Kastelic had been her uncle's illegimate daughter by the just-barely-noble daughter of one of their neighbors, and about the right age. And was officially missing, not dead.

[sblock=backstory]Mari, though, was quite dead. She had insisted on playing the part of Gwenn to draw off the chase while they were on the run from the collapse of her father's army. At the time Gwenn had not been in a position to insist that she did not. And while Mari, like any daughter or son of house Alleric, knew how to handle a blade, she was not her cousin's equal even then.[/sblock]

She bathed, and dressed as a minor noble raised in the northern martial tradition -- which, after all, she was, save for the 'minor' part. A fine green cloak over her black drowmesh armor, blade and dagger on her belt. Still, she hesitated before putting on her rapier.

Anyone attempting this fools' errand would have a highly enchanted weapon, but hers, upon close examination, would be known to be Gwenn Alleric's blade. There was nothing for it, though; she did not have another suitable blade, the funds to buy one near its equal, or the slightest inclination to trade her last gift from her father for something less distinctive. And having Gwenn Alleric's blade in her room was scarecly less incriminating than having it on her person. Besides, few people knew their swords well enough to recognize hers, and even those that did would need to look closely.

_Besides, if they were going to arrest me, they should have tried when I first arrived._


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 12, 2012)

Aelar of the Feywood

Aelar watches his surroundings carefully and keeps Shade nearby. Big groups are prone to mood swings. The elven druids senses are sharpened from his forest life and old habits are hard to change.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 12, 2012)

Lucan arrives at the keep in confusion, half-convinced that this is part of a trap laid by some of his old guildmates. Still, the seal looked real enough, and the messenger showed just the right amount of disgust.

He does his best to pass unnoticed into his quarters, where he quickly crops his hair and goatee to look a bit more fashionable. He readily accepts a new set of clothes and sends his adventuring gear to be cleaned and repaired. Lucan fixes his blade to the belt of his tunic and steps out into the common area. He scans the room with an assassin's keen eye. That's when he spots him: the guard captain! The one responsible for Lucan's failed attempt...could this be a trap?

Lucan immediately retreats back into his room and slams the door behind him. He gasps, breathing heavily. He runs to the window and flings it open, then, realizing it's much too high to jump from, picks up a chair and wedges it against the door.

"Ha!" he thinks, "let them come for me now!"


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 13, 2012)

As Miranda enters the common area, she catches Deacon's attention immediately. Her way of dress, her facial features, the way she carried herself, all indicators that she was hardly one of the common folk. Perhaps she was one of the others who had come to answer the summons.

Deacon picks himself up from the wall and dusts off the sleeves of his white tunic and smoothes his dark blue tabard before making his way over to Miranda. From the way he was dressed, he might as well be one of the servants, though the two scars on his face and the rather large hammer at his side spoke another story. He clears his throat and gives a small bow, "Good morning, madam, my name is Deacon. Might I ask what your business here is?" he asks with a practiced smile, coming from his experience in dealing with nobility.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Inspiratorium said:


> As Miranda enters the common area, she catches Deacon's attention immediately. Her way of dress, her facial features, the way she carried herself, all indicators that she was hardly one of the common folk. Perhaps she was one of the others who had come to answer the summons.
> 
> Deacon picks himself up from the wall and dusts off the sleeves of his white tunic and smoothes his dark blue tabard before making his way over to Miranda. From the way he was dressed, he might as well be one of the servants, though the two scars on his face and the rather large hammer at his side spoke another story. He clears his throat and gives a small bow, "Good morning, madam, my name is Deacon. Might I ask what your business here is?" he asks with a practiced smile, coming from his experience in dealing with nobility.




Miranda had barely entered the common area when the human approached her- the fact that he had done so made her sure that he was no servant (most of the servants were, perhaps rightly, frightened of her).  And he was not the host here- while she had not met the baron, she had heard descriptions of him.  That meant that this man was one of the adventurers who had been invited here to deal with the giants- in other words, he was an ally.

Miranda took a careful, considering look at him now, noticing his scars and the massive hammer he carried.  A warrior, surely- solid and strongly built, he seemed to be tied to the element of earth, though not as tightly as Miranda was tied to the powers of flame.  She smiled brightly.  At this range, though, he would surely have noticed the tiny flames which danced in her eyes- and the fact that the air around her was noticeably warmer than the rest of the room.

"I am Miranda Yasmina, called Al'Ifritah," she began, her voice at once pleasant and imperious.  She added a few words in a strange foreign tongue before continuing.  "I am an emissary from the courts of the efreet, in the City of Brass, a world beyond this one.  But the giants that ravage these lands have provoked much anger, in many lands.  I have come to make certain that they burn for their depradations."  While her voice remained calm, it carried unshakable confidence.  "I presume you are here for much the same reason- how are you known?"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 13, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief) 12*

Bathed and dressed, Gwenn made her way to the common area. Not much had changed since the last time she was here, if she corrected for the differences between a the sight of a teenage girl and a woman grown. Two who had to be some of the other adventurers -- one might have been a guardsman, but the lack of uniform and visible armor said otherwise -- were already making conversation, and she made her way to join them. The woman's explanation of her origins answered a question she would have thought but not asked, for the woman who called herself Miranda -- _and let us not assume they will be any more honest with who they truly are than I intend to be_ -- was clearly not of any race Gwenn was familiar with. She waited for the soldier -- for that was clearly what he was -- to give his name before speaking, then answered Miranda's question even thought it had not been directed to her.

"And I am Mari Kristalic." She said, in an accent that clearly marked her as from this region and likely noble-born. "These giants seem intent on destroying my home. I intend to do something about that." _And save for borrowing my cousin's name, that is entirely true._


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 13, 2012)

As Deacon nears Miranda, he does certainly notice the air warming up around him and the fires burning in her eyes. In fact, he seems visibly surprised as he nears her. It appeared he was more right than he'd imagined when he came to the conclusion that she was not a commoner. He gives her a scan -- hardly the build to be a soldier, but confident and refined, perhaps even a bit fiery (that word kept coming up when he tried to describe her). Nobility it was then.

He gives a quick nod to "Mari" as she joins the conversation, then responds, "I am known as Deacon Ambersharn, formerly of Lisavet. I suppose my profession is technically 'mercenary,' though I'd like to think of myself as better than that," he states, seeming increasingly curious about Miranda, if for no other reason than that she radiated heat. "If you don't mind me asking, efreet courts? I could tell you weren't completely human, but you don't seem completely of their kind either."


----------



## tiornys (Feb 13, 2012)

Scotley said:


> Putting down his gear in the room Wik set out to find a servant. Spotting a lad carrying an armload of firewood he approached. "Lad, would it be possible to get a barber sent to my room or is there a place here in the castle where I can find one? Also, I could use the services of a laundress." He reached for a silver piece in his pouch unconsciously. Then paused, _was a servant in a castle likely to expect a tip. Certainly the lads in the rural inns always did, but was this different? Damn, adjusting to civilization was going to be a challenge._ He watched the lad closely for any sign he expected a coin for his troubles.




At Wik's request, the lad ducks his head.  "Cert'nly, ah, milord.  I'll just nip off to fetch a barber.  If yer clothes is ready when I'm back, I can take them to the washes."  He hesitates for a moment as his eyes track Wik's hand, then seems to tear himself away from the possible reward, quickly scurrying from the room.

----

The commons area is unoccupied aside from those guests who are there.  However, a steady stream of servants passes this way and that upon various errands.  Some seem curious about the strange looking visitors (except Miranda, who is given a wide berth), although all are careful enough to avoid direct stares.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 13, 2012)

As Brook approaches the conversation those paying attention will note that although he is wearing the robes of a scholar his movements are those of a warrior and his robes cover hide armour and he carries a well used glaive in a confident manner.

He waits for a pause in the conversation then introduces himself in the soft voice of a scholar.

"Greetings, my name is Brook, I am a wandering disciple of Bane here with Deacon to investigate the giant threat to civilization in the area."  Having introduced himself he waits to be introduced to the others in the group.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2012)

Wik spends considerable time in the baths scrubbing away a lifetime's worth of grime. A session with the barber and freshly laundered and mended cloths complete the transformation. If his clothes are well worn and a little out of fashion they are at least clean if a little damp. He cuts a dashing figure in freshly polished boots with two swords on his hip and a huge bow on his shoulder. He strides about the grounds to get a quick lay of the land before arriving with a little time to spare in the commons area. 

Wik glides in with the grace of great cat hunting in the forest. His body is finely honed and his motions confident. He glides noiselessly across the space in a cloak that seems to fade into the background. His hide armor is carefully fitted with a vambrace on the left arm while the right is bare except for an Archer's glove. The blades he wears are secondary to the massive great bow he carries. It never leaves his side. His long dark hair is neatly pulled back and tied with a black ribbon. His van dyke beard is pointed like a dagger extending an inch below his chin with waxed mustaches above. His green eyes miss little while the sly smile never seems to leave his lips. He smells of soap and freshly oiled leather. The Duke's missive, carefully folded, is tucked into his belt. 

He sizes up the the knot of others in the common area as he approaches. They were certainly a finer looking group than he was used to working with. Better fed and better equipped certainly. Seeing that introductions are in progress he provides one of his own. 

"Good evening, Ladies, Gentlemen," he says with nods to each. "I am Wik, woodsman and slayer of Giants." He says this in an off hand way that he hopes will let the others know he is a serious man to be reckoned with.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Inspiratorium said:


> As Deacon nears Miranda, he does certainly notice the air warming up around him and the fires burning in her eyes. In fact, he seems visibly surprised as he nears her. It appeared he was more right than he'd imagined when he came to the conclusion that she was not a commoner. He gives her a scan -- hardly the build to be a soldier, but confident and refined, perhaps even a bit fiery (that word kept coming up when he tried to describe her). Nobility it was then.
> 
> He gives a quick nod to "Mari" as she joins the conversation, then responds, "I am known as Deacon Ambersharn, formerly of Lisavet. I suppose my profession is technically 'mercenary,' though I'd like to think of myself as better than that," he states, seeming increasingly curious about Miranda, if for no other reason than that she radiated heat. "If you don't mind me asking, efreet courts? I could tell you weren't completely human, but you don't seem completely of their kind either."




"It was not thought that a full-blood efreet would be likely to work with 'local assets' in a properly cooperative fashion.  I have traveled in human lands for many years, and learned a great deal.  There are other reasons, of course, but no efreet could stand alone against the number of giants which seem to be involved."  As the others made their own introductions, Miranda greeted them with a kind of regal politeness- despite her own statements, it seemed that she was not particularly familiar with normal folk.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Scotley said:


> "Good evening, Ladies, Gentlemen," he says with nods to each. "I am Wik, woodsman and slayer of Giants." He says this in an off hand way that he hopes will let the others know he is a serious man to be reckoned with.




"You seem to have missed a few of them.  Hopefully, though, you have knowledge about them that will be valuable.  I have fought many things, and each type of beasts seems to have particular strategies and weaknesses- it is good to have an expert.  Though I have no doubt that giants burn well enough..."  Miranda finished her statement with a brief laugh- her sense of humor seemed a bit odd.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 13, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief)*

"In my experience, a well-placed rapier thrust works on most things." 'Mari' said. Given the heat that radiated from the half-efreet, Gwenn found it difficult to keep her hand from the pommel of her cold-attuned blade; this was mountain country, and cool. Its fashions were not well-suited to standing next to elemental fire.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2012)

pathfinderq1 said:


> "You seem to have missed a few of them.  Hopefully, though, you have knowledge about them that will be valuable.  I have fought many things, and each type of beasts seems to have particular strategies and weaknesses- it is good to have an expert.  Though I have no doubt that giants burn well enough..."  Miranda finished her statement with a brief laugh- her sense of humor seemed a bit odd.






			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "In my experience, a well-placed rapier thrust works on most things." 'Mari' said. Given the heat that radiated from the half-efreet, Gwenn found it difficult to keep her hand from the pommel of her cold-attuned blade; this was mountain country, and cool. Its fashions were not well-suited to standing next to elemental fire.




Wik joins her laughter and agrees with both women, "Yes, there is still much work to be done. They have much in common with weeds they do respond well enough to a generous application of fire or steel, but they seem to just keep coming back."


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 13, 2012)

"These are the same giants, that we're talking about, right?" Deacon asks, tempering the growing overconfidence, "takes more than a bit of heat or a small cut to bring one of them down." the soldier looks at Brook, "I've worked with this man here before. I can assure you all that we both are more than able to handle ourselves against some of the strongest creatures in these lands. But I still doubt our ability to take on this threat." A bit pessimistic, but it was the truth. He'd heard the stories of the others who had tried their blades and spells against the giants and failed. He refused to end up like them. "Like that one group of thieves out in the forests. The Marauders. They certainly haven't made much headway there."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2012)

Wik turns to face Deacon. "Aye, the giants are a difficult foe that is sure. I never said they were easy. But speak of what you know. The Marauders gave their lives, their homes and their families in this fight. They killed more than a few giants. When nobody else was there to stand against the enemy they fought without supplies, support or training. Maybe they weren't always on the right side of the law, but they were honest and true in this fight. I'd suggest you consider your next words more carefully." His face remains calm and the slight smile does not leave his lips, but his body is tense and his eyes cold.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 14, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief)*

"For myself, I have to try. Working alone does not seem prudent, but I would not set those I could count on out of my own resources against the giants either." 'Mari' said.
_
And I most certainly meant that. I told my people that anyone who could last a minute against me with practice blades was welcome to come. Which settled that rather quickly._


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 14, 2012)

After no one comes knocking at his door, Lucan's panic settles. He wraps his fingers about his rapier's hilt and paces the room. With a flourish, he disguises the rapier among the folds of his cape so that it appears he is completely unarmed. Finally, he removes the chair from its position in front of the door and exits into the hallway.

He edges toward the common room and overhears the sounds of discussion. "Giants?! That's why we're here? To fight the giants? Ye gods." 

Lucan bounds swiftly into the room and bows courteously, making special care to keep an eye on Deacon. "Good day, my fine colleagues! Word has reached mine ears that we will be facing down those dastardly giants! Well fine, says I! With a team like this, how could we go wrong? We've even got the cunning Master Ambersharn! His exploits, of course, are quite renowned among my circle of friends and associates!"


----------



## tiornys (Feb 15, 2012)

Shortly after Lucan joins the group, a thin, middle-aged human wearing ornate but dusty robes shuffles abstractedly into the chamber from a different corridor.  His short brown hair has been slicked down, but bits of hair still stick out in various directions.  As he enters the chamber, he pauses, then looks up and around with a disoriented air.  

His scan of the chamber halts as he fixes upon the group of adventurers.  Expressions of excitement and apprehension cross his face as he stares at the group, his eyes tracing in the fine clothing, armor, and weaponry on display.  With a visible swallow, he quickly crosses the room, stumbling over his robe as he goes.  

As he nears the group, he opens his mouth as if to say something, but he falters as he catches Wik's tension, and comes to a halt.  Mouth hanging open, he stands there awkwardly, looking up at the adventurers with a worried expression on his face.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2012)

Wik looks at the newcomer with interest. _Surely this is no slayer of giants? He looks worried. Have I done something wrong?_ He takes a deep breath before addressing the newcomer. "Good day sir," he says somewhat tentatively.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Does Gwenn recognize the newcomer, noting that she's very familiar with the local nobility and their top people?[/sblock]


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 15, 2012)

Deacon recoils slightly at Wik's tirade, "Sorry, I didn't know you cared so much about a band of thieves," he says as he looks him over. The light armor and bow, obviously having seen much use and wear, the perpetual smile, the man might as well have been one of them. Still, he had his doubts that the nobles would deign to hire a criminal -- a sentiment that he fully supported. 

He looks at the two newcomers to drop the topic. "Greetings to you both. I wasn't aware I was famous," he offers to Lucan with a smile. This one seemed enthusiastic enough, though couldnt quite figure out how the bard was familiar with him. "How should we call you two then?"


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 15, 2012)

Lucan recoils as he realizes that Deacon doesn't recognize him. How fortunate!

"Lucan is the name," he grins. "Lucan of the Hinterlands. Fencer adept and singer of epics."

He turns to face the other newcomer - the old man. "And you, sir? Will you be helping us with the giants? Do you have a story with which you could bore them to sleep, perhaps?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2012)

Wik leans in close to Deacon, "You should learn to care for any who oppose the giants as well. Our allies will be few enough without drawing lines in the sand and saying those are unfit because of their past or these are unfit because of their birth. Those lines get stepped on real fast when the hurled boulders are dropping all around you." He says this softly enough for only Deacon and those closest to him. He continues to be all smiles for the timid newcomer.


----------



## tiornys (Feb 16, 2012)

Seemingly reassured by the polite greetings, the robed man snaps his mouth shut with a sheepish grin, clears his throat, and speaks.  "Ah, yes.  I... do apologize for interrupting.  I am Thaddeus Cole, and no, I'm afraid I am not here to fight the giants.  I am here to petition you!  I... you see, I am a scholar, and we have reason to believe that the giant's Stedding is built on top of an ancient temple.  The Stedding is supposed to have been built upon ruins of some sort and in that area, yes, it must be the temple!  Please, while there, if you find any indications that the ruins were a temple, if you could bring them to me, to us, we would be most appreciative!" 

Out of breath, Thaddeus pauses, gulping air, then blinks a few times.  "Ahh... you _are_ the heroes that are going to fight the giants, yes?"

[sblock=Gwenn]You don't recognize Thaddeus, but you have heard his name.  He runs a curio shop of some renown in Callir's Point.[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 16, 2012)

The mention of the ruins under the steading gets Brook's interest, he turns to the scholar

"Greeting Thaddeus, my name is Brook, and as you have correctly surmised we are here is deal with the giants.

However, I am a scholar by nature and would be interested in investigating the temple you say is under the compound.  Is there anything you can tell us about it?"


----------



## tiornys (Feb 16, 2012)

"Pleased to meet you, Master Brook," beams Thaddeus.  "I'm afraid we have no verifiable information about the temple.  There are several theories, of course....  Anders thinks it was an ancient temple of Sehanine.  Others have linked it to Bane or Gruumsh.  Qversti'ich claims it is no temple at all, but a gate to bizzare realms.  I... well, I have a theory, but I'd rather not share it in case I am wrong."

Thaddeus pauses, then continues, "This is why any information you can bring back is key!  We know so little, but it could be very important...."  Trailing off, Thaddeus stares into the distance for a long moment before suddenly focusing sharply on Brook.

"If I'm right, the temple could be very dangerous!  Should you find it, be cautious! 

Blinking rapidly a few times, Thaddeus smiles wanly, "Er, but I'm sure you would be.  Experienced adventurers and all.

[sblock=Miranda, Lucan, and Gwenn]"Anders" is almost certainly a reference to Toman Anders, Master Librarian of the King's Library in Galvidan.[/sblock]

[sblock=Miranda]"Qversti'ich" is a Dao scholar who maintains a dwelling on one of the more stable earthmotes in the Elemental Chaos.  He is reputed to be an outcast and an expert on the composition of the planes, but little is actually known about him among the Efreet.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 16, 2012)

"I can certainly understand if you'd rather not tell us your theory, but if the ruins are something unusual, there may be dangers there beyond the giants, and I usually prefer to be the surprise, not to be surprised." 'Mari' said.


----------



## tiornys (Feb 16, 2012)

*GM:*  If you're making a serious attempt at persuading him to offer his theory, I'll want a Diplomacy roll please.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2012)

Wik was prepared to dismiss Thaddeus until he began to speak of danger. "I understand your desire to keep things close to the vest in case your theory turns out to be correct. You wouldn't want to have some other scholar take credit for something you figured out first. But I have no academic standing. I go forth to put my life on the line. Please be candid with us and tell us what sort of things might tell us we have wandered into danger. Certainly signs that we are on ground sacred to Sehanine would be good news even Bane's influence might be to our benefit given the nature of our mission. The unblinking eye of Gruumsh will make us wary. This gate you speak of disturbs me and we would avoid anything of that sort. I want to return alive from this mission. If you know something that threatens my, our, personal safety you must put aside your academic dispassion and share what you know. We are not going to a lecture hall we go to war."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 16, 2012)

tiornys said:


> *GM:*  If you're making a serious attempt at persuading him to offer his theory, I'll want a Diplomacy roll please.











*OOC:*


 Okay.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 16, 2012)

"Indeed, Master Cole, any information might be helpful.  Not only might it help to protect us, if the place is as dangerous as you think, but it might help us understand what we find.  If you would tell us of your theories, we might find clues that we would otherwise dismiss as unimportant."  Miranda's voice was calmer than some of the others here, and held the resonance of someone experienced at oratory.









*OOC:*


 Miranda auto-succeeds at Aid Another (minimum roll 18); if you want her own roll instead of an Aid, it is 1d20+17= 23; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## tiornys (Feb 16, 2012)

"I... truly, if I _knew_ anything, I would not hesitate to tell you.  But some things should not be spoken of--should not be thought of, in truth."  Thaddeus shivers for a moment, then sighs.

"Suffice to say that my theory concerns such a thing.  A being wrapped in secrecy and shrouded in madness.  If you find that greens and purples dominate the decor, with, perhaps, depictions of tentacles, beware of madness, of losing control of yourself!"

Thaddeus grimaces.  "Of course, I'm probably wrong, worrying you all over nothing.  Anders is very good at this kind of research, and of course he has so many resources...."

        *GM:*  A difficult Religion check or a _very_ difficult Dungeoneering or Arcana check can reveal the being that Thaddeus is hinting at.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 16, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief)*

"Thank you." 'Mari' says. Not that what he said gave her the slightest hint of anything.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2012)

Wik considers the man's words._ If he is so sure he's wrong why would such a timid fellow come to us at all? What could he be thinking of?_ "Well thank you for what you did reveal to us. It certainly doesn't fill me with hope. A mad out of control giant does not sound like a better foe than those I've already faced. Perhaps we can speak with this Anders as well?"


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 16, 2012)

Brook looks at the old man thoughtfully and dredge his memory for deities which people may be scared to name.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 16, 2012)

Deacon grunts as Wik whispers his warning. He wasn't so sure of this one.

The soldier shakes the thought off as he listens the the exchange between the scholar and the rest. It certainly didn't sound pleasant. He would have dismissed it as rumor and hearsay, had such things not turn out to be true with surprising frequency. "Thanks for the warning regardless; I'll do what I can if we find anything noteworthy." He looks towards Brook, awaiting his thoughts.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Miranda considered the man's warnings.  His hints didn't seem terribly familiar, but she had learned many things over the years...









*OOC:*


 Religion +15= 24, Arcana +21= 23; rolls Roll Lookup


----------



## tiornys (Feb 16, 2012)

"Speak with Anders?"  Thaddeus scratches his head.  "You'd have to use magic, or travel to the capital."  He shrugs.  "If you want to take the trouble, you can, but I doubt he'd have more to tell you.  All of the scholars are guessing on this.  That's why the information you can bring back is so important!"

"Oh!  If you do find something like what I described, please try to bring back some kind of proof.  No one will believe me otherwise.  And thank you so much for doing this!  I must get back to my shop.  Curious Cole's--you can find me there."  With that, Thaddeus begins to back away.

[sblock=Brook]You recall a cult dedicated to a being called the Elder Elemental Eye that seems to fit.  Many of their temples have bizarre designs in purple and gold, and there is supposed to be some kind of taboo associated with the Elder Elemental Eye's true identity.  The Cult of the Elder Elemental Eye is linked to the infamous Temple of Elemental Evil.  Little is known of their current activities; the cult operates clandestinely and reliable information is scarce.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 16, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief)*

"No, you're quite right that we don't have time to visit the Royal Librarian." 'Mari' says, more to inform anyone who doesn't know who Anders is than anything else.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 16, 2012)

Wik finds himself mimicking Thaddeus' head scratching gesture and stops himself. Though he is more confused than ever. "We'll get right on that. We can't let a little thing like a Giant invasion get in the way of good scholarship now can we? Curious Cole's got it. Thank you for your time, now we really should get back to planning our defense of the realm." He figures his sarcasm is lost on the fellow and nods politely before turning away.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 16, 2012)

Still somewhat uncertain about his companions, Brook decides to keep his suspicions to himself for the moment.

"Thanks for sharing your concerns with us Thaddeus, although I wouldn't consider a temple to Bane to be all that sinister, after all you will find many soldiers praying at his shrines before heading out to combat the menace of the giants.  That said we shall watch out for more gaudy decorations."

Brook moves slightly away from the group, close enough that he can overhear any conversations but not so close that he would be expected to join in and meditates on his suspicions.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 16, 2012)

Deacon sees Brook moving to the side and follows him off a ways, before lowering his voice so that only the two of them can hear it.

"So, Brook, it's been a while since we traveled together. What do you think of our company?" The soldier had his own doubts about them, but he was looking for some confirmation before he voiced them himself. "Seem able and trustworthy enough?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2012)

Aelar of the Feywood

Aelar kept quite but listened to everything said. So many words to such an obvious problem. Removal of the giants will prevent further destructions.









*OOC:*


Sorry for my silence. Got some personal problems, but I'm back now.


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 17, 2012)

Brook gives the assembled group a thoughtful glance, taking in equipment and mannerisms while considering Deacon's question.

"Our companions are unknown to me, but they certainly seem equipped to do the job and their movements are those of veterans.  As for their abilities in battle, I can't judge that until I have seem them in action, and I am sure they are thinking the same about us."

The shifter glances at his friend then continues "However, I do feel more secure knowing that you will be by my side."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2012)

Aelar of the Feywood

"I will help you, too. I'm Aelar of the Feywood. The giants will fall under our righteous wrath."


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 17, 2012)

Deacon nods. "Sounds fair enough. I guess they certainly seem confident." He glances back at the rest of the group, giving each of them a proper looking over... now that he got a good look at him, there was something familiar about that fencer, Lucan. Deacon examines him with a curious look on his face, then shakes it off as most likely imagination.

"Anyways, I'm glad to have you here as well. Think I still owe you one from the last time we travelled."


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 18, 2012)

Lucan paces the room, frustrated with the timidity of the scholar. "Why couldn't he just come out and say what he was thinking? He's come to us for help - fine. But what nonsense could he mean?"

Lucan thinks, racking his well-read mind for a memory...something purple...green...tentacles...

"Anyway, we must prepare to move out. Regardless of what this temple holds, we have giants to slay. Big, scary giants with clubs, probably."


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 19, 2012)

Brook nods at Lucan

"I agree that the giants are our first priority, and indeed my blade calls to be bathed in the blood of our foe.  But, I also think it would be wise to be aware of any other dangers we might face in our quest."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 19, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief) 12*

Perhaps what she was about to say betrayed herself as somewhat more than she claimed. An illegitimate daughter of a family whose lands barely qualified as a decent-sized farm would perhaps not speak as she, who had expected to be Margravine of Crystalmir March upon her father's death, would. Then again, most of the others seemed little aware of local politics. 
"I am quite sure that if a band of enraged fools -- no matter how skilled -- charge straight at the giants, they will end up very dead. So please speak not of rightous wrath or bathing your blade in the blood of our enemies. We have work to do." She said.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 19, 2012)

Lucan grins at the outspoken young lady. "I agree with the mistress here. Fair and evenhanded words, to be sure. But then again, no skald writes tales of evenhandedness and caution." He winks at Gwenn, then turns to the party. "My companions, dare I say it? I am of the mind that we have not been brought here to bash our brains together in plotting. I say we make haste. I'm in no hurry to die, but swiftness and boldness, tempered by enough clever application of strength, will perhaps lend us the upper hand." The half-elf smiles, finally feeling as if he's ready to face what challenges await.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 20, 2012)

Aelar of the Feywood

"In that case I'm glad we are not "a band of enraged fools'. But if we wait to long so much what could have been saved will already be destroyed. We don't have to understand them. We have to stop them!" Aelar remarks.









*OOC:*


May I do a nature monster knowledge check on giants or do they lack a natural origin?


----------



## drothgery (Feb 20, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief) 12*

"I think you misunderstand me." Gwenn said. "I am well aware of the need to move quickly -- my friends and family are very much in the giants' path. I was simply suggesting that we need to be careful not to let our emotions guide us into actions that are immediately satisfying, but tactically unwise. I very much doubt once you see me with my blade drawn in earnest, you will ever suggest I am overly cautious again."
She was, after all, a master of an extremely agressive style of swordplay.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 20, 2012)

"Perhaps," Deacon interjects, rejoining the conversation, "It might be best to discuss these things with our host? I'm sure you're all very capable, or he wouldn'ta summoned you, and I doubt that any of us are planning to charge right at the giants," he says, stepping in to the circle of adventurers. He gives Lucan one more odd look (there was something familiar about that debonair attitude of his) before speaking up again. "I'm beginning to wonder how many others he invited. A few more and it'll be a small army," he notes with a wry smile.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2012)

"Yes, I've fought these Giants enough not to be rash. I've lost good friends to them. Let us speak with our host and find out what exactly our mission is so we can make plans accordingly."


----------



## tiornys (Feb 21, 2012)

As if summoned by Wik's suggestion, a large, well dressed man enters the room and scans the group.  Satisfied with his mental tally, he clears his throat.  *"Your pardon, honored guests.  If you would be so kind as to follow me to dinner...."*

The serving man leads you to a private dining chamber in the center of the keep.  A large table dominates the room.  Seated opposite the door at one end of the table is a youthful looking man with short dark hair and penetrating green eyes.  He wears a black velvet vest over a shimmering blue tunic of some fine weave.  At his breast, the vest is decorated by a patch of yellow and red stripes, the colors of the barony.  Four chairs line each side of the table, pulled out and ready for use.  At the near end of the table, a small chair has been pushed into the table, and there is no place setting for this spot.  Standing against the wall on either side of the Baron, a pair of honorary guards keeps close watch as you are presented.

*"My lord Baron, I give you Miranda, Emmisary of the Efreet; the Lady Mari Kastellic; and the renowned adventurers Deacon, Brook, Wik, Aelar, and Lucan.  Honored guests, the Baron Martaen, Lord of this keep.*

Baron Martaen greets you with a polite nod.  "Please, be seated.  We have much to discuss.  Food will be arriving shortly.  As he says this last, the Baron's eyes flick to the man who brought you here, who swiftly exits the room.

        *GM:*  Pick your seats, if you wish.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2012)

Wik nods his head respectfully to the Baron with a soft "M'Lord", and moves to stand next to the third chair from the Baron on his right hand side. He waits for the Ladies to sit before taking a seat.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 21, 2012)

Gwenn acknowledged the Baron's greeting in the proper form for a domain-less Lady to greet one of his rank, then took the second chair from his left. There was, after all, a chance he might know very well who she was and what she was capable of, in which case having her next to him might well make the Baron rather nervous.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 21, 2012)

Deacon offers a practiced smile as his name is said. "An honor, m'lord," he says softly but audibly. He moves to the second chair and the Baron's right. He was hardly nobility -- in fact, most of his life he had spent in the service of such people. Still, there was something to be said for being a reliable and consistent servant. You built up a reputation.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 21, 2012)

Lucan smiles broadly and pulls up the chair to the baron's immediate left, next to Gwenn. As if by instinct, his hand brushes the hilt of his hidden rapier. He immediately catches his mistake and checks the guards' reactions (as well as Deacon's). The half-elf leans forward, puts his elbows on the table, and cocks his head toward Gwenn. "Been a long time
since I've been this close to a noble."


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 21, 2012)

Not wanting to appear too familiar Brook moves to the third chair on the baron's left and seat's himself.

Turning to the baron he introduces himself, then looks down at the dinner setting and hopes he doesn't embaress himself too much by using the wrong cutlery.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2012)

Aelar of the Feywood

With most of the seats already taken and unfamiliar with the local political structure, Aelar randomly takes one of the remaining seats. "M'lord."


----------



## tiornys (Feb 22, 2012)

As Gwenn takes her seat, the Baron addresses her.  "I am pleased you were able to respond to our request, cousin.  I must apologize for my wife's absence.  Her health has been uncertain and I advised against her attendance this evening.

After delivering this comment, Martaen smiles at Lucan's remark and waits for everyone to be settled.

[sblock=Gwenn]From the above, you are reasonably certain that Martaen knows exactly who you are and is playing along with your subterfuge.  While Mari is technically Martaen's cousin, the bond is much more relevant in your case.  It is also likely that he feared his wife would recognize you and be less than discreet about it.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 22, 2012)

"Please give her my regards." Gwenn said, acknowledging his comment. 

_He knows, and is not moving to have me arrested. Does that mean he supports me, or that they need highly skilled adventurers that badly?_


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Miranda followed the group to the dining room, walking at a relaxed, even stately pace.  She scanned the room briefly, and when she saw that the chair immediately to the Baron's right had not yet been claimed, she made her way to that seat.  She made a languid, casual gesture with her free hand, and the chair obligingly shifted itself back so that she could sit.  Her greeting was polite, though perhaps a bit too formal for this particular occasion.


----------



## tiornys (Feb 23, 2012)

As everyone settles in, Baron Martaen speaks.  "My thanks to you all for your prompt response to our request.  As you know, this area of the Kingdom has suffered numerous attacks from Hill Giants based in the Crystalmist Mountains.  Normally, such a situation would call for military action."  Martaen nods at Wik as he continues.  "However, our intelligence suggests that a massed armed force is likely to suffer heavy losses.  The area around the Hill Giants' Stedding is diligently patrolled, and the Giants are allied with groups of Orcs, Bugbears and Ogres.  More worrisome, the Hill Giants may also have an alliance with other, more powerful Giants.  An army will be met by organized and formidable resistance."

The Baron pauses and takes a deep breath.  As he continues, he looks around the table, meeting each of your eyes.  "By contrast, the Stedding itself appears to be lightly guarded.  I have consulted with the Margrave Jorhallen and Duke Carstairs, first advisor to the King.  We believe the situation is ripe for a tactical strike to eliminate the leadership of the Hill Giants.  A small group can easily bypass the patrols and assault the Stedding itself."

Sitting back, Martaen gestures with both hands.  "This, of course, is where you come in.  You have skills and abilities that go beyond those typically found in our armies.  We are asking you to infiltrate the Stedding and slay the Hill Giant Chieftain, Nosnra.  We also need information about a possible alliance between Giant tribes.  We have had reports of Stone Giants, Frost Giants, and Fire Giants working with the Hill Giants.  Any information you can gather will be very valuable to us."

The Baron pauses once again, then a wry grin crosses his face.  "In compensation for your service, the Crown has agreed to relinquish any claim to the treasures within the Stedding.  Whatever you are able to plunder is yours to keep.  Should you succeed in scattering the Hill Giants, the Crown will reward you with the sum of 2000 gold, each, with a possibility of further reward if you also acquire pertinent information."

As the Baron concludes, his large serving man enters the room with several other servants close behind.  They present you with a fine selection of foods: roasted game, succulent vegetables, fresh breads, pastas, and sliced fruits.  Pitchers of beer and water are placed on the table, and a delicate feywine is offered.  As the servants file out (leaving one behind), Martaen says, "Please, enjoy the meal.  And if you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2012)

Wik speaks up quickly, "I have seen this Stedding and I believe the wilderness around will provide cover for us to slip in close. I know the area well. It will be a tough nut to crack, but as you say we have some useful skills. How soon do we get started."


----------



## tiornys (Feb 23, 2012)

"As soon as possible.  I was expecting you to leave in the morning, but if you wish to leave sooner, matters can be arranged."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2012)

tiornys said:


> "As soon as possible.  I was expecting you to leave in the morning, but if you wish to leave sooner, matters can be arranged."




Wik shrugs. "We are likely to get little rest once we reach the environs of the Stedding. I think one night of rest won't cost us too much time. I suggest first light unless someone objects?" He looks to his newfound companions.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 23, 2012)

"I doubt the giants have presented anyone with a list of demands, but have they given any indication that they want anything beyond plunder?" Gwenn asked.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

Aelar of the Feywood

Aelar frowns a bit. "Is it really wise to wait for broad daylight to start a stealth mission? Or are our enemies suspected to be nocturnal?"


----------



## tiornys (Feb 24, 2012)

The Baron replies to Gwenn's question.  "If there is a purpose motivating their raids beyond simple greed, it is not apparent.  And they have not made any attempt at communication that I am aware of"

As he stabs a tender bit of Griffon steak, Martaen is attentive, clearly interested in discussion of Aelar's remark.

        *GM:*  You're about a day's travel from the foothills.  Navigating the hills to the Stedding will take at least 4 hours and could easily take longer.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 24, 2012)

Deacon eyes the Feywine with curiosity as he pours himself a glass of beer. First something familiar, but he'd make a note to try it later.

"Well, it's best if we travel by day, I suppose," he offers between sips, "Past experience tells me that our task will last us at least a few days, so I suggest we leave in the morning and make camp outside of the area during the afternoon. That way, we can begin well rested, and have the cover of the night." The soldier looks around the table at the rest of his allies for their reactions. 

"Of course, things would be a bit easier to plan with a map of the area."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2012)

"I don't have a map, but I do know the area well. I know a place where we should be able to establish a safe camp near the Stedding."


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 24, 2012)

Brook looks at Alear "That is a good question, does anyone here know anything concrete about these giants?"

Turning to Wik he notes "You seem to have knowledge of the area, would you be able to lead us close enough to the keep so we can observe it unnoticed?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2012)

"I believe I can." Replies Wik with a nod. "They do have a lot of patrols out, we'll have to be careful."


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 24, 2012)

"I think that so long as you, or any of our other allies here, can keep us from drawing too much attention to ourselves, we," he gives his old adventuring companion a nod, "can handle a few isolated patrols."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 24, 2012)

"I've more than a little familiarity with the area myself." Gwenn added. "And if we need someone to scout, tracking me in the hills or mountains would prove... difficult."

"As to the timing, I'd agree that we'd be better off trying to move long distances by day, and only wait for the cover of darkness to move on the keep itself. Light sources are more visible in the dark than people in daylight, and since most of us cannot see well in the dark, we'd need them to move quickly." She continues, as if she is well versed in moving a small band in secrecy.








*OOC:*


She's not trained in nature, and her peception's only so-so due to slightly above average Wisdom and no other bonuses, but... Stealth +17, Perception +12, and more importantly Outlaw Theme abilities -- in hills and mountains, she ignores difficult terrain and she cannot be tracked


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2012)

Aelar of the Feywood

Aelar frowns a bit. "While I'm not intimately familiar with the surroundings, I'm quite used to move unseen and unheard through the wilderness. And I'm faster on foot than any of you and can see in the dark. I volunteer for scouting as well."









*OOC:*


Darkvision, Speed 8, Stealth +15, Nature +19, Perception +21


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 25, 2012)

"While I'm used to more...urban settings, I've got nothing against a dash through the woods. Should the giants be susceptible to flattery, I've got that covered as well. And if the conversation ever becomes _pointed_, that's where I really shine."

Lucan takes a deep gulp of beer, then takes a moderate bite out of a loaf of bread. After he's finished chewing, he looks at Gwenn.

"Something I like about you, good sister. You seem like you know what you're doing."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 25, 2012)

DistractingFlare said:


> Lucan takes a deep gulp of beer, then takes a moderate bite out of a loaf of bread. After he's finished chewing, he looks at Gwenn.
> 
> "Something I like about you, good sister. You seem like you know what you're doing."



"I've planned raids before. None against giants, though." She said. "And I've acquired a few things that make living in the wild somewhat easier."

It had always been a worry, and something she had trained for, but until the latest series of raids she'd never faced them before. Before the summons had arrived, she and her band had taken a few down that had wandered too close, but they had lost people doing it -- people who were too loyal to her to let her fight alone.







*OOC:*


She has an instant campsite, hunter's flint, and everlasting provisions


----------



## Inspiratorium (Feb 25, 2012)

Deacon nods as the rest of the table sounds off on their talents. "And I suppose I can keep watch at the campsite while you three are scouting. I think, should it be discovered and come under attack, at least one other person and I can hold our ground the rest of you return." He idly picks through a cut of meat while he chooses his next words.

"Admittedly, I haven't had too much experience with these giants, so it'll certainly be helpful to have some experience beside me," he nods to Gwenn, "but I have had extensive experience with fighting Orcs. So if they have allied themselves as the reports have suggested, I'll be more than ready for that."


----------



## tiornys (Feb 26, 2012)

"It is certain that Orcs have been a part of the patrols and raiding parties," says Martaen.  "Whether you will find any at the Stedding itself, I do not know."

He hesitates, then adds, "I could provide a map that shows the distance from here to the foothills, and an approximate location of the Stedding.  However, it would lack any details of the foothills themselves.  I believe Wik's knowledge of the area outstrips any assistance I could provide."

        *GM:*  If you want me to draw up a rough sketch of the area, I will.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 26, 2012)

"I think it would be useful to have a few copies of the best map we can get of the region. It's quite possible we could become separated, or even that Wik and I could be killed." Gwenn said.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2012)

Wik comments with a wry smile, "I won't object if you just keep me alive instead. Maps have a way of getting wet or otherwise destroyed in the wild."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Miranda had said little during the course of the meal so far, seemingly content to observe as the others began to plan the expedition.  She had also, apparently, not eaten a single bite of the lavish repast.

Now, though, she leaned forward to speak.  "Perhaps multiple copies of the best map we can produce, between those who know the area.  And another, to be carried by whichever scouts are going into the most danger- which has some misinformation printed on it, in case they are taken.  Say, for instance, markings which show troop marshaling points and scouting routes which do not, in reality, exist- but if the map is found, might serve to confuse the giants and their allies."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2012)

Wik has also been neglecting the food so excited is he by the discussion. "I like the way you think, a misleading map just in case. Sneaky. But I'm not so sure we need to be splitting up. If those of us at this table comprise the whole of the force then we need to be close. The giants are terrible foes easily the match of half a dozen regular soldiers. In order to bring them down we'll need to bring considerable force. If one of us gets caught alone I don't mind saying that I for one would be worried."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 27, 2012)

"I'm hoping that save for a few of us scouting ahead at times, we don't get split up." Gwenn said. "But we can't count on it. We're certainly going to be trying to split the giants up; why wouldn't they try the same?"


----------



## Phaezen (Feb 27, 2012)

Brook nods "We should be prepared for the giants trying to out maneuver us and have a few contingency plans just in case.  I have a few skills and rituals I can use to help scout out the giants as well as conceal us if needed."


----------



## tiornys (Feb 28, 2012)

"I will have my staff prepare some mapping kits, and ask my scribes to make a couple of copies of the maps we have."

The Baron looks around the table and nods.  "If your planning reflects your ability, the giants have much to fear.  I must see to those matters if they are to be accomplished by the morning.  Please feel free to linger here if you wish, or to request other fare from the kitchens if this meal is unsatisfactory."  Martaen glances at Miranda as he says this last.

Standing, Baron Martaen prepares to leave the room.

        *GM:*  I will probably be a couple of days on the map; it's the middle of my work week and things have picked up.  Unless there are any last minute questions for the Baron, I figure we'll move on to the next morning as soon as you conclude your dinner conversation.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2012)

"Thank you Baron, the food is excellent, but I think we're all more concerned with the coming action than our stomachs. We would appreciate the maps." Wik attacks the food feeling pretty good about the group.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 8, 2012)

Soon after the Baron leaves, the dinner breaks up.  You return to comfortable beds and quiet nights (or what-have-you).  In the morning, servants are waiting to usher you to a small tactical room near the gatehouse, where you are given provisions, mapping supplies and a map of the region.  The Baron makes an appearance as the gates open for your departure.

"The Kingdom owes you a debt for undertaking this task.  We shall pray for your success and await your return.  Fare well, and good hunting!

With favorable weather and the experienced guidance of Wik and Gwenn, you make excellent time to the foothills.  Evading the sparse outer patrols is child's play, and shortly before nightfall you are able to reach a hidden cave that should serve well as a base camp.  Worn by the pace of travel, the party pauses to consider their next move.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2012)

"As I thought, it does not seem that the Giants have found this little hideout. We must be cautious in our comings and going though. Should we rest now and and try to slip into the Stedding just before dawn?"


----------



## drothgery (Mar 8, 2012)

"Perhaps some of us should get a better look at the Giants' camp before we move in?" Gwenn suggested.


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 8, 2012)

Brook examines the cave and tells his companions "I have a couple of tricks to keep us safe while we rest here."

The runepriest grabs a small pouch out of his bag and looks around.

"The first will create a ward over the area making it more difficult to see into and hear noises from, the second will create a snare at the entrance that will trigger if a humanoid who is not one of us enters immobilising them temporarily."

If there are no objections he busies himself with the rituals.









*OOC:*


Brook will use the Wizards Curtain ritual on the main sleeping area of the cave, it lasts 24 hours covering a burst 4 area (9 by 9).  

Just before people head off to rest he prepares the snare ritual on the entrance to the cave, lasting 8 hours.  +16 vrs Reflex, on a hit Immobilises (save ends), triggering conditions as above.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2012)

Aelar of the Feywood

Aelar isn't as worn out as the others, their pace just a walk for his trained legs. He silently searches the immediate surroundings of the cave for tracks.









*OOC:*


Darkvision, Speed 8, Stealth +15, Nature +19, Perception +21. Taking 10, if possible.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 8, 2012)

Deacon sets down his shield in the cave and takes out his everburning torch from within his pack. He busies himself with exploring the inside of the cave to see how far it went, and if there was anything of potential use within it. There wasn't much he could do outside at the moment.









*OOC:*


Perception +8, Dungeoneering +6


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2012)

Wik joins in helping to make the cave habitable and picking a spot for his bedroll. "We could do some scouting, but my preference would be to hit them as soon as possible. We risk revealing ourselves in a scouting mission and altering them to our presence."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 8, 2012)

Before anyone has unrolled bedrolls and the like, Gwenn takes out her Instant Campsite and activates it.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 9, 2012)

[sblock=Aelar]You are able to find a few very faint, old, and concealed traces of humanoid tracks, almost certainly signs from when Wik and his companions used the cave.  There is no sign of giant tracks, and the lingering smell of human appears to have kept animals away.

You are also able to tell that the plants concealing the entrance did not grow in that location naturally.  Someone skilled in plant lore carefully placed and nurtured the growths to make them appear natural but completely obscure the cave.[/sblock]

[sblock=Deacon]The cave is dry and relatively shallow, more of a hollow in the rock than part of a living cave system.  The sides and base are solid rock, and you find no openings other than the main entrance.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2012)

drothgery said:


> Before anyone has unrolled bedrolls and the like, Gwenn takes out her Instant Campsite and activates it.




Wik whistles in appreciation. "That's a nifty toy you have there." He puts his own supplies in an out of the way spot now having little need of them. "Since we have such a nice camp thanks to Gwenn I suggest we make a plan for scouting or attacking in the morning, set watches and get some rest."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 9, 2012)

"I had an ancestor who spent a lot of time in the field, didn't like setting up camp, and didn't want to just have one of his people take care of it for him." Gwenn said.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 14, 2012)

With the excellent campsite and warding rituals, the night passes comfortable and peacefully.  As the day breaks, birdsong can be heard from outside the cavern, a sign that the area is likely clear of giants or their minions for the time being.

        *GM:*  If you do any further extended resting, here or elsewhere, I will want to have a watch schedule.  But for now, I figure I can save the trouble, as nothing happens your first night.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 14, 2012)

"Do you want to take point?" Gwenn asks Wik, after putting her campsite away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 14, 2012)

*Aelar of the Feywood*

"I would also like to go in front. I feel that my senses could be most useful there, or during scouting ahead."

[sblock=OOC]

If we have to decide on guards for further rests, Aelar can take the middle shift. He got darkvision.

[sblock=Character Sheet]http://www.enworld.org/forum/5721474-post6.html
Aelar of the Feywood
*Perception*: 31 *Insight*: 27 Darkvision
*AC* 27 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 27 *Will* 28
*Initiative:* +21
*Hit Points*: 92 / 92 *Bloodied*: 46
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +2 vs effects with the charm, illusion, or sleep keyword.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 23 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Fire Hawk, Magic Stone
*Encounter Powers*: Thorn Spray, Wind Wall, Charm Beast, Redfang Prophecy, Camouflage Cloak, Feywild Sojourn, Studded Leather
*Daily Powers*: Summon Natural Ally 3/3, Seed of Healing, Tightened Control

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2012)

"Yes, for scouting I think being in front would be best." He claps Aelar on the shoulder "Very good let us take the fore." He checks his bowstring and slips on camouflaged clothing suited to the terrain. 

OOC: +20 stealth (+2 when not moving) and +14 perception.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 14, 2012)

"Very well, then." It was clear Gwenn would prefer to take point herself, but the trip out here had convinced her that Wik was one of the very, very few people better at keeping himself hidden than she was, and that both he and the elf were more likely to spot things than she. And it was also clear that the two people who knew this part of the country well should not both be in the point group. "We'll trail you two by 100 feet or so, then?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2012)

"Very good. If we run into a giant it should be quite obvious at that range," he notes with his trademark wry smile.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 14, 2012)

Deacon straps his shield to his arm as he prepare for the travel, checking over his equipment one last time to ensure that nothing had been damaged. "I'll take point in the main group, if nobody objects. You two need help, just give us a shout and I can come running."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Now that the group was in the field, Miranda had switched into plainer clothing more suited to their task.  Her deep hooded cloak was a dark reddish-brown, disturbingly like dried blood, but it covered her brightly trimmed armor well enough.

"While I admit that most of you seem deeply knowledgable about this sort of expedition, I feel I must remind you that we ought to have someone sharp-eyed towards the back of the group as well.  I truly doubt that we will have a monopoly on the element of surprise."









*OOC:*


 Miranda will, obviously, prefer to remain in the middle of the marching formation


----------



## tiornys (Mar 15, 2012)

While the others prepare to depart, Lucan grows withdrawn and troubled.  Sitting against the cave wall, he mumbles something about staying behind to watch the fallback position.  No amount of cajoling (or threats) seems to matter; he's staying here for now.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2012)

Wik looks at Lucan and then shakes his head. "I will not force any man to face the giants. Stay here and guard our base." He stomps off clearly disgusted.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 15, 2012)

Inspiratorium said:


> "I'll take point in the main group, if nobody objects. You two need help, just give us a shout and I can come running."



"I think it would be best if I took that spot. I work better from the lead -- if Wik was not with us, I would be on point myself -- and there's a better chance that I'll see something that they miss. And you have a much better chance of delaying something that makes it past me than the reverse, I should think." Gwenn says.



pathfinderq1 said:


> "While I admit that most of you seem deeply knowledgeable about this sort of expedition, I feel I must remind you that we ought to have someone sharp-eyed towards the back of the group as well.  I truly doubt that we will have a monopoly on the element of surprise."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"There's not much for it, though. I suppose Brook can handle the rearguard?" She asks.








*OOC:*


Miranda, Brook, and Gwenn all have similar perception scores due to either training or high wisdom but not both (Brook is +11; Miranda and Gwenn +12); Deacon is a bit worse (+8)








Scotley said:


> Wik looks at Lucan and then shakes his head. "I will not force any man to face the giants. Stay here and guard our base." He stomps off clearly disgusted.



Gwenn looks back at Lucan. She was quite sure something was going on with him that she didn't understand.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 17, 2012)

"Fair enough" Deacon acknowledges, before sheathing his hammer. He gives a quick glance backwards to Lucan. He considers trying to convince him to come with them, then decides against it. Let the man do what he pleased. If he was this afraid, he wouldn't be that much use anyways.








*OOC:*


So the order is Wik and Aelar up front, then Gwenn, Deacon, Miranda, then Brook, if there are no further objections?


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 18, 2012)

Brook looks at Lucan as he moves out.

He positions himself near the front of the main  group, but in a position he can quickly move to aid any of his companions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Order sounds good


----------



## drothgery (Mar 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


And Gwenn was so subtle in getting everyone to agree to it, too 

Seriously, someone has to play the rear guard. And it makes the most sense for it to be Brook. Miranda is a wizard and squishy. Deacon has a poor perception skill. And Gwenn gets mechanical advantages out the wazoo for going first, so she needs to be in the front.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm good with the order as posted by Inspiratorium but if [MENTION=42839]Phaezen[/MENTION] truly wants Brook at the front Wik can use his bow from the rear to good effect.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 22, 2012)

Marching order decided, the party sets out.  You make good time through the lightly forested hills, with the scouts choosing paths that keep the party below ridgelines and obscured by trees.  About a half hour into traveling, Aelar and Wik catch the sounds of heavy footfalls climbing a nearby ridge.  A party of at least three giants and a number of smaller creatures is coming your way!

        *GM:*  Aelar and Wik have excellent cover from a small copse of pines, and are very unlikely to be seen.  The rest of the party is crossing an exposed area between thickets.  You have less than 20 seconds before the lead creatures will have sight-lines to the party.  Shouts will undoubtedly be heard, but quiet speech might go unnoticed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2012)

*Aelar of the Feywood*

"Wik, cannot have the others stumble into those giants. One of us has to distract them and lead them away while the other warns our companions. Your bow has the longer reach, but I will leave the choice to you."
Aelar whispers.

[sblock=OOC]

How far are the others away?

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Aelar of the Feywood
*Perception*: 31 *Insight*: 27 Darkvision
*AC* 27 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 27 *Will* 28
*Initiative:* +21
*Hit Points*: 92 / 92 *Bloodied*: 46
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +2 vs effects with the charm, illusion, or sleep keyword.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 23 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Fire Hawk, Magic Stone
*Encounter Powers*: Thorn Spray, Wind Wall, Charm Beast, Redfang Prophecy, Camouflage Cloak, Feywild Sojourn, Studded Leather
*Daily Powers*: Summon Natural Ally 3/3, Seed of Healing, Tightened Control

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2012)

"Let me try something he whispers to Aelar." Wyk whirls and fires an arrow into the ground just in front of the second group. It stands quivering just inches from their feet. When he gets their attention he motions them to cover.

He nocks another arrow and stays hidden as best he can.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 22, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> How far are the others away?
> 
> [/sblock]




        *GM:*  Per the earlier discussion, about 100 feet.

If the main group acts on Wik's gestures, I'll need a group stealth from them, with +2 from Wik's "assist".  Do you want to make your own rolls on group checks, or should I take care of it?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief) 12*

"Trouble." Gwenn says in a harsh whisper, then tries to lead the others into cover, spotting a rather good place to hide.








*OOC:*


stealth check includes +2 for camoflaged clothing and +2 from Wik


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 22, 2012)

Deacon looks up with a start as the arrow strikes the ground. He'd used that signal before. The soldier follows Gwenn as silently as he can, drawing his weapon when he reaches cover to be ready for a fight. "See what we're up against?" he whispers.








*OOC:*


Stealth check assumes that Deacon's armor is polymorhped, including Wik's +2


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Without a word, Miranda followed Gwenn and Deacon back towards cover.  She shifted her staff into her left hand, and drew a wand with her right.









*OOC:*


 Stealth 1d20+12= 22; roll Roll Lookup ; this doesn't include Wik's +2, making final roll a 24.  Will draw Master's Wand of Magic Missile, shift staff to off hand


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 23, 2012)

Brook shift into cover with the rest keeping an eye out for whatever has spooked the scouts.  He unslings his halbard from his back, keeping the blade low to try and prevent it from catching any light.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 23, 2012)

With quick and decisive action, the group is able to conceal themselves before the giant patrol comes into view.  Three bugbears with spears lead the scouting party, ambling along and making some pretense at scanning the area.  Behind them, three hill giants with massive clubs lumber along, snarling at the group of bugbears with them to stay alert.  Five more spear wielders and five bugbears with bows keep up a steady stream of complaints about boring patrols, too early in the morning, not enough raiding lately, and why are they out here anyway, the area is pacified.  Trailing the main party, a stooped hill giant lugs a bulging bag.  None of the creatures notice you or the arrow off to the side of their path.

        *GM:*  You can allow the patrol to pass by, or launch an attack.  If you choose to fight, you'll have a surprise round.


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 23, 2012)

Brook feels the fury emanating from his blade as the giants approach although he is never sure if it is the blade or his own hatred of the barbaric giants that he is feeling.  

He suppresses the feeling with the discipline gained from his upbringing and looks around at his companions asking with a thumb drawn across his throat whether they want to attack this group or not.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


How close will they come to the main group at their closest?






"I think that if we can't take four hill giants who seem to be unexceptional and eight bugbears, we might as well go home." Gwenn said.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 23, 2012)

"Let's not let them know we're here yet, though. If we reveal ourselves now, we run the risk of one of them escaping," Deacon whispers in response. The soldier stays crouched behind the bushes, his lips pressed into a thin line, but his tone calm and professional. Deacon prepares himself in case they are seen, his eyes constantly shifting, keeping a mental note of each of the enemies.









*OOC:*


Minor Action: Activate Defender Aura.

Out of character, I don't have any problem with launching an ambush. But we will have to mop up all of them, unless we run the risk of being discovered early.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 23, 2012)

drothgery said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How close will they come to the main group at their closest?




        *GM:*  The group is somewhat spread out.  Those on the near side will come within about 25-30 feet.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 23, 2012)

tiornys said:


> *GM:*  The group is somewhat spread out.  Those on the near side will come within about 25-30 feet.











*OOC:*


Well, I think I want to ambush them if they're getting within a single move. Can we get a tactical map?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2012)

Wik leans close to Aelar's ear whispers softly. "We have surprise, it is pretty big group, but I am keen to try them since we have the drop on them." 

If there is even a hint that they have been spotted, Wik will fire at the centermost of the Giants.









*OOC:*


I vote for ambush.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Looks like we're doing an ambush, unless somebody has an objection. Will we be able to use a few preparatory minor actions while we wait for the Giants to come into range, like setting a hunter's quarry, entering a stance, etc? If so, will activating Deacon's armor require another stealth check?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2012)

*Aelar of the Feywood*

"I agree, but I have to get closer if I want to be of any help. My spells don't reach as far as your bow."
Aelar whispers.

[sblock=OOC]

I'm alright with attacking. Will have to take a move action in the surprise round to get in spell range.

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Aelar of the Feywood
*Perception*: 31 *Insight*: 27 Darkvision
*AC* 27 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 27 *Will* 28
*Initiative:* +21
*Hit Points*: 92 / 92 *Bloodied*: 46
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +2 vs effects with the charm, illusion, or sleep keyword.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 23 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Fire Hawk, Magic Stone
*Encounter Powers*: Thorn Spray, Wind Wall, Charm Beast, Redfang Prophecy, Camouflage Cloak, Feywild Sojourn, Studded Leather
*Daily Powers*: Summon Natural Ally 3/3, Seed of Healing, Tightened Control

*Condition:* 
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Mar 25, 2012)

Inspiratorium said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Looks like we're doing an ambush, unless somebody has an objection. Will we be able to use a few preparatory minor actions while we wait for the Giants to come into range, like setting a hunter's quarry, entering a stance, etc? If so, will activating Deacon's armor require another stealth check?




        *GM:*  Anything that interacts with a creature, like Hunter's Quarry or Oath of Enmity, will spoil surprise.  Activating stances and non-attacking abilities (like Deacon's armor) is not a problem.  I have a map made and attached.  Should be viewable with Open Office or Excel.  I tried uploading to Google Docs but the background got a bit messed up and the monster images wouldn't upload.  Let me know if you have problems viewing the map.

Edit: also. Wik and Aelar are near the top of the map, amidst the trees there.  The rest of the group is near the bottom of the map, amidst either or both groups of trees.  Let me know your starting positions, plus any abilities that might affect initiative.  As soon as I'm sure everyone can see what's going on, I'll roll initiative.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Gwenn will start at X30, then. 
+14 Initiative (no special abilities there, just high dex)





[sblock=Gwenn]Gwenn Arellic
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 22
*AC* 28 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 32 *Will* 25
*Initiative:* +14
*Hit Points*: 79 / 79 *Bloodied*: 39
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +2 vs ongoing damage.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 19 *Surges per day*: 7 / 7
*At-Will Powers:* Acrobat's Trick, Ambush Trick, Tactical Trick, Unbalancing Trick
*Encounter Powers*: Surprise Strike, Backstab (3/3), Cunning Escape, Heroic Effort, Sneak in the Attack, Swift Parry, Acrobat's Escape, Fading Retreat, 
*Condition:* [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Miranda will start in Y 33; Initiative is +7


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Aelar will start on X 2. Sense Threat allows him to roll Perception for Initiative, so +21.
If Whyre rolls lower than Aelar, he gets a +2 bonus on initiative.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 25, 2012)

Deacon surveys the enemies arrayed before them. It seemed that the biggest threat were the giants -- if he could take one of them down before the rest of their enemies had a chance to react, it would give them a great advantage. He takes a vial of liquid from his pack and downs it as his clothing begins to shift and harden into Gith-forged steel. Looking towards his companions, he points one finger towards the giant nearest them, then makes a fist and punches the air, making it quite clear who his first target will be.








*OOC:*


Deacon'll start at Z30 then. He'll drink an elixir of speed (+2 speed for 1 hour), activate his armor and enter the Defend the Line stance.
Initiative is +15. Hooray for class features and feats.






 [sblock=Mini-stats]*Deacon Ambersharn *- Human Knight
_Initiative _15 _- Passive Perception _18 _- Passive Insight _18 _- Senses _Normal
_AC _32 _- Fortitude_ 30_ - Reflex _25 _- Will - _25
_HP _97/97 _- Bloodied _48 _- Surge Value _25 _- Surges Left _12/12
_Action Points _2 _- Second Wind_ Not Used
Current Stance: Defend the Line[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 26, 2012)

Brook sees his companions preparing to enter the fight, he takes note of the target Deacon points out, fixing his attention on the giant and tenses his body.  As the ambush is sprung he draws on his training and starts moving towards the beast









*OOC:*


+8 to initiative, and Brook has the iaijutsu power which triggers off rolling initiative.  Brook will start at AA31 and shift to X28 







[sblock=mini stats]
*Brook *- Shifter(Longtooth) _Runepriest
__Initiative +8_ _- Passive Perception _26 _- Passive Insight 23_ _- Senses __Low light
__AC _28 _- Fortitude_ 28_ - Reflex _24 _- Will - _28
_HP _78/78 _- Bloodied 39_ _- Surge Value _19 _- Surges Left 7_/7
_Action Points _1 _- Second Wind_ Not Used
Current Bonuses:
Runes of the Blade Smith on self +1 Weapon Damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Wik will start at X3 and will target the Hill Giant at roughly Q10. His initiative bonus is +14. 







Wik is ready with an arrow nocked. As soon as the others are ready he is prepared to fire. 

[sblock=Mini Stat BLock]Ranger Human Male
STR 14, CON 14, DEX 22, INT 11, WIS 16, CHA 10
AC28, Fort 26, Reflex 28 Will 24 +2 AC vs. opportunity attacks +2 saves vs. poison
Hp 81, 8 surges at 21 bloodied 40

Initiative 14, speed 6
Passive Insight 19
Passive Perception 24
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Mar 27, 2012)

And the ambush is sprung!

[sblock=Initiative]Gwenn 33
Deacon 27
Miranda 27
Enemies 27
Brook 23
Aelar 22
Wik 20[/sblock]
        *GM:*  You have a surprise round, so 1 action only and the enemies grant CA (and will not act).  After the surprise round we'll start normal initiative.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 27, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief) 12*

Gwenn appears from behind the tree, then charges at the nearest giant. (assuming a 30 hits) She steps on the giant's knee to let her leap in to stab the creature with her rapier, then drops down to its side.
[sblock=actions]*free action:* shift three squares to V27 (masterful cunning)
*standard action:* charge to V22 and attack the giant at T20-U21; +25 to hit, 5d8 + 1d6 + 19 damage, vs REF or AC
*free action:* shift to V21 (boots of adept charging)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Gwenn]
Gwenn Arellic
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 22
*AC* 28 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 32 *Will* 25
*Initiative:* +14
*Hit Points*: 79 / 79 *Bloodied*: 39
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +2 vs ongoing damage.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 19 *Surges per day*: 7 / 7
*At-Will Powers:* Acrobat's Trick, Ambush Trick, Tactical Trick, Unbalancing Trick
*Encounter Powers*: Surprise Strike, Backstab (3/3), Cunning Escape, Heroic Effort, Sneak in the Attack, Swift Parry, Acrobat's Escape, Fading Retreat, 
*Condition:* 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2012)

As soon as Gwenn starts to move Wik lets an arrow fly and looses a second while the first is still in the air. 

OOC: Target is giant at Q10

[sblock=Power]
Ranger Attack 7 Biting Volley
Two lucky shots find chinks in your target’s armor.

Encounter        Martial, Weapon
Standard Action      Ranged weapon

Target: One or two creatures

Attack: Dexterity vs. Reflex, two attacks. Each attack can score a critical hit on a roll of 18–20.

Hit: 1[W] + Dexterity modifier damage per attack.

Using:
Disciple of War
Prerequisite: Strength 13
Benefit: During your first turn in every encounter, you gain a +1 bonus to your first weapon attack roll, and the first creature you hit that turn takes 2 extra damage. Increase the extra damage to 3 at 11th level and 4 at 21st level.

and 

PRIME SHOT
If none of your allies are nearer to your target than you are, you receive a +1 bonus to ranged attack rolls against that target. You do not gain this feature if you choose the Beast Mastery fighting style.

and

Bow Expertise
Benefit: You gain a +1 feat bonus to weapon attack rolls that you make with a bow. In addition, you gain a +1 bonus to the damage roll of any weapon attack you make with a bow against a single creature that is not adjacent to any other creature. Both of these bonuses increase to +2 at 11th level and +3 at 21st level.

[/sblock]


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 27, 2012)

Deacon springs from his hiding place in the bushes and charges at the giant he singled out. He attempts to strike at the giant's legs to prevent into from moving to engage anyone else.








*OOC:*


Standard Action: Charge to T22, attack the Hill Giant. 
Free Action: If the attack hits, use Power Strike.

Oh, and also, I forgot the +1 from a charge. That roll should be a 25. Not sure if that helps.






 [sblock=Mini-stats]*Deacon Ambersharn *- Human Knight
_Initiative _15 _- Passive Perception _18 _- Passive Insight _18 _- Senses _Normal
_AC _32 _- Fortitude_ 30_ - Reflex _25 _- Will - _25
_HP _97/97 _- Bloodied _48 _- Surge Value _25 _- Surges Left _12/12
_Action Points _2 _- Second Wind_ Not Used
Current Stance: Defend the Line [/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 27, 2012)

With a cry of "Bane!" Brook follows Gwen and Deacon charging the nearest giant, his glaive held for an overshead strike as he closes

[sblock=actions]
Standard - Charge to U22 and attack the giant

Beneath Notice - Brook gets combat advantage against large or bigger creatures he is adjacent to with an ally
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Peering around the tree, Miranda extended her staff- and the air in the midst of the giant's formation turned to a maelstrom of fire...


[sblock= OOC]
>Surprise round/single action= standard; Enlarged Fire Burst, centered at S 15/area burst 3 (7x7 spot); catches bugbear archers at Q 14, Q 18, S 16, and giants at V/W 15-16 and Q/R 11-12, in that order; +21 vs. REF (+19 +CA)= 39, 32, 28, 28, 40 (probably all hit; each target hit takes 23 fire); rolls Roll Lookup

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2012)

Aelar is slow to act, staying a moment longer in his hiding place as he prepares to sprint nearer to get the giants into the reach of his nature magic.









*OOC:*


no action in the surprise round. Aelar stays hidden.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 29, 2012)

drothgery said:


> Gwenn appears from behind the tree, then charges at the nearest giant. (assuming a 30 hits) She steps on the giant's knee to let her leap in to stab the creature with her rapier, then drops down to its side.



At the prick of the rapier's tip, the giant flinches back, turning a potential deep wound to a shallow gash.  He lets out a surprised bellow as...



Scotley said:


> As soon as Gwenn starts to move Wik lets an arrow fly and looses a second while the first is still in the air.



...his companion takes arrows to the shoulder and arm.  That giant also yells as he swats at the offending shafts.



Inspiratorium said:


> Deacon springs from his hiding place in the bushes and charges at the giant he singled out. He attempts to strike at the giant's legs to prevent into from moving to engage anyone else.



Taking advantage of the off-balance giant, Deacon brings his hammer around hard into its shin.  The creature's shinguard nearly deflects the blow, but the added momentum of the charge allows Deacon to smash through the hardened leather.  The giant stumbles in pain...



Phaezen said:


> With a cry of "Bane!" Brook follows Gwen and Deacon charging the nearest giant, his glaive held for an overshead strike as he closes



...and screams as Brook widens the gash in its side.  Blood pours freely across its belly as it snarls and wimpers.



pathfinderq1 said:


> Peering around the tree, Miranda extended her staff- and the air in the midst of the giant's formation turned to a maelstrom of fire...



Miranda's fireball chars three of the archers where they stand, and singes two of the giants.  Confusion reigns in the ranks of the giants and bugbears as they try to react to their peril.  The giant in the rear of the group drops his bag, which falls open to reveal numerous rocks shaped for hurling.  *"AMBUSH!"* cries the rockthrower, showing a remarkable grasp of events.

[sblock=Initiative]Gwenn 33
Deacon 27
Miranda 27
Enemies 27
Brook 23
Aelar 22
Wik 20 [/sblock]
[sblock=Status]Giant 1 (Q:11): -75 HP
Giant 2 (T:20): -83 HP, bloodied, immobilized, grants CA to Deacon.
Giant 3 (V:15): -23 HP
Rockthrower (I:16): normal
Archers 1-3: dead
Archers 4-5: normal
Spear-Wielders: Normal[/sblock]
[sblock=Enemy Stats]Hill Giant: AC 25, Fort ??, ? < Refl < 28, Will ??
Bugbear Archer: AC ??, Fort ??, ? < Refl < 28, Will ??[/sblock]

Meanwhile, across the ridge, the sounds of conflict alert a solitary figure from his study of giant tracks....

        *GM:*  Tag:  Gwenn, Deacon, and Miranda.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2012)

Clockhead rises his mechanical head, his eyes, similar to small telescopes adjust to the distance in order to produce a focused image. A puff of steam releases from somewhere in his shoulder and arm, as the retractile shafts of a crossbow shoot from his forearm, and a string tenses backward. His hand's finger become a bolt loading device, that takes bolts from inside the forearm and places them on the weapon. Armed like that, steam releases from his legs, as he starts sprinting forward towards the battle.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 29, 2012)

Gwenn flashes her sword as a distraction, then carefully circles around behind the giant and charges at it again, this time walking up the back of its leg to stab him behind his knee before she drops down again.[sblock=actions]*minor:* _Sneak in the Attack_ - the next ally who targets Giant 2 deals extra damage against it equal to Gwenn's sneak attack value (3d8)
*move:* use _Tactical Trick_ to move to T17 without drawing an OA (Gwenn ignores difficult terrain in hills and mountains due to Outlaw theme); V21->W20->W19->V18->U18->T17
*standard:* charge Giant 2 (Gwenn has combat advantage due to both Tactical Trick and flanking)[/sblock][sblock=Gwenn]Gwenn Arellic
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 22
*AC* 28 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 32 *Will* 25
*Initiative:* +14
*Hit Points*: 79 / 79 *Bloodied*: 39
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +2 vs ongoing damage.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 19 *Surges per day*: 7 / 7
*At-Will Powers:* Acrobat's Trick, Ambush Trick, Tactical Trick, Unbalancing Trick
*Encounter Powers*: Surprise Strike, Backstab (3/3), Cunning Escape, Heroic Effort, Sneak in the Attack, Swift Parry, Acrobat's Escape, Fading Retreat, 
*Condition:* [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Miranda stepped out from the cover of the trees- as she paced forward, the air around her seemed to erupt into a swirling pillar of flame.  With a wave of her staff, she conjured a roiling cloud of fiery sprite-like creatures, engulfing one of the giants and one of the bugbear archers- the other archer ducked just in time, slipping from under the conflagration.


[sblock= OOC]
>Move: walk to Y 28
>Minor: Use blazing Corona (encounter theme power), aura 1 until end of next turn- more importantly allows free shift 3 from 10th level feature, to AA 25)
>Standard: Enlarged Winged Horde (area burst 2, so 5x5 space, centered at Y 16; catches bugbear at Z 14, bugbear at Y 18, giant 3 (in order); +19 vs. WILL= 30, 20, 32 (probable hits on bugbear Z 14 and giant 3, miss bugbear  Y 18 with natural 1; if hit, targets take 16 fire and cannot take opportunity actions until end of Miranda's next turn); rolls Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 29, 2012)

Deacon plants his feet firmly into the earth, swinging his hammer and shield in conjunction with such force that even a giant cannot hold its ground, and is knocked onto its back. Not missing a beat, Deacon steps around his prone form and rushes into the center of the formation before bellowing a challenge to the surrounding enemies, who foolishly rush into his waiting hammer.
[sblock=actions]Minor Action: activate Hammer Hands
Standard Action: attack Giant at T-U 20-21. Push the giant to squares U-V 19-20 and knocked prone; Deacon shifts to square T21. Takes 19 dmg + an extra 3d8 from Sneak in the Attack (thanks Gwenn)
Move Action: Walk to U13
Action Point: Come and Get it. Targets the giant adjacent to Deacon at Q-R 11-12, giant at V-W 15-16, and bugbear archer at Y18 spear-wielders at T10 and X10. Hits all.
Giant at V-W 15-16 pulled to S-T 13-14. Giant at Q-R 11-12 pulled Bugbear spear wielders pulled from T10 to U12 and W10 to V12. All of them take 11 dmg.
[sblock=Powers]  Come and Get It
Martial, Weapon * Close burst 3
  [FONT=&quot]Standard Action
Target: Each enemy you can see in the burst
Attack: Strength vs. Will
Hit: You pull the target up to 2 squares, but only if it can end the pull adjacent to you. If
the target is adjacent to you after the pull, it takes 1[W] damage.[/FONT][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Deacon Ambersharn *- Human Knight
_Initiative _15 _- Passive Perception _18 _- Passive Insight _18 _- Senses _Normal
_AC _32 _- Fortitude_ 30_ - Reflex _25 _- Will - _25
_HP _97/97 _- Bloodied _48 _- Surge Value _25 _- Surges Left _12/12
_Action Points _1 _- Second Wind_ Not Used
Current Stance: Hammer Hands
Status: Resist 10 all.[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Mar 30, 2012)

drothgery said:


> Gwenn flashes her sword as a distraction, then carefully circles around behind the giant and charges at it again, this time walking up the back of its leg to stab him behind his knee before she drops down again.



Gwenn's rapier sinks deep, and another gush of blood wells to the surface as the giant bellows in pain and fear.



pathfinderq1 said:


> Miranda stepped out from the cover of the trees- as she paced forward, the air around her seemed to erupt into a swirling pillar of flame.  With a wave of her staff, she conjured a roiling cloud of fiery sprite-like creatures, engulfing one of the giants and one of the bugbear archers- the other archer ducked just in time, slipping from under the conflagration.



Another archer is burnt to ash, while the giant appears distracted by lingering sparks.



Inspiratorium said:


> Deacon plants his feet firmly into the earth, swinging his hammer and shield in conjunction with such force that even a giant cannot hold its ground, and is knocked onto its back. Not missing a beat, Deacon steps around his prone form and rushes into the center of the formation before bellowing a challenge to the surrounding enemies, who foolishly rush into his waiting hammer.



Another hammer blow to the knee and the giant crumples and falls still, bleeding freely from multiple wounds.  At Deacon's challenge, the other giants close in, along with two of the spear wielders.  A mighty sweep of Deacon's hammer crushes the skull of one bugbear into the other, and both fall.  He also cracks the scorched skin of one of the giants, and blood slowly oozes down as the giants bring their weapons to bear.

Wary of Deacon's hammer, the giants simply smash at him with their massive clubs, but swing wildly and hit only the ground, sending up great gouts of dirt.  The rockthrower scoops up a missile and hurls it at Gwenn with deadly accuracy, hurling her to the ground.  As the bugbears prepare to charge in, the rockthrower growls, *"You!  Back to the stedding! Get help from Nosnra!"* 

As the selected bugbear scampers away, two charge charge at Gwenn, but she nimbly rolls away from their thrusts.  They shift to flank her as they withdraw their spears.  Two more close in on Brook, and while he deflects the attack of one, the other scores a solidly on his back, bruising him through his armor.  The last charges Miranda while the remaining archer fires a shot at the fire-throwing lady, but both attacks go wide.

[sblock=Mechanics]Rockthrower Crit scores 23 damage and knocks Gwenn prone.
Bugbears charge to U:18 and U:19 vs. Gwenn, then shift to their current positions.  I forgot to add 1 for their charges, but they still miss.
Brook takes 12 damage from the bugbear that hits; sadly, they did _not_ charge, or both would have hit....[/sblock]
[sblock=Initiative]Gwenn 33
Deacon 27
Miranda 27
Enemies 27
Brook 23
Aelar 22
Wik 20 
Clock-head 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Status]Giant 1 (S:13): 73/159 HP, bloodied
Giant 2 (T:20): -3/159 HP, dropped.
Giant 3 (V:14): 109/159 HP, can't make OAs
Rockthrower (I:16): normal
Archers 1-4: dead
Archers 5: normal
Spear-Wielders 1-2: dead
Spear-Wielders 3-8: normal; NOTE: the bugbear at K:1 is actually 4 squares off the map

Gwenn: 56/79 HP, prone 
Brook: 66/78 HP[/sblock]
[sblock=Enemy Stats]Hill Giant: AC 25, Fort ??, ? < Refl < 28, Will 25
Bugbear Archer: AC ??, Fort ??, ? < Refl < 28, ? < Will < 30 [/sblock]

TAG:  All but Clockhead (you'll be in range next round)


----------



## Phaezen (Mar 30, 2012)

Brook growls as the giants move out of reach of his glaive and he is surrounded by bugbears.  Nimbly he shifts out between the two surrounding him and, one handed,  slams his glaive into the ground at his feat while drawing a complex shape in the air with his other hand.

Fire roars forth from where he slammed his weapon immolating the three closest bugbears.

[sblock=actions]
Move shift to U23
Standard Flames of Purity against Bugbears in T20, T22, V22, activate Rune of Destruction
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
*Brook *- Shifter(Longtooth) _Runepriest
__Initiative +8_ _- Passive Perception _26 _- Passive Insight 23_ _- Senses __Low light
__AC _28 _- Fortitude_ 28_ - Reflex _24 _- Will - _28
_HP 66_/78 - 10 Temp HP _- Bloodied 39_ _- Surge Value _19 _- Surges Left 7_/7
_Action Points _1 _- Second Wind_ Not Used
Current Bonuses:
10 Temp HP from Serene Blade Class Feature
Runes of the Blade Smith on self +1 Weapon Damage
Rune of Destruction - Allies gain +1 to attack enemies adjacent to Brook
Encounter Powers Used:
Iaijutsu, Flames of Purity
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Rune of Destruction - Allies gain +1 to attack enemies adjacent to Brook

Readied - Escape Tattoo, if a non minion enemy scores a critical hit on Brook and damages him, teleport to S20

The Attack vs T20 should be +19 for a total of 24


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2012)

*Aelar of the Feywood*

Aelar steps from his cover only to disappear from sight again. Two fist sited chunks of ice erupt from his former position.

[sblock=OOC]

Free: Change damage to Cold
Move: Move to S4
Minor: Camouflage Cloak on self
Standard: Magic Stone vs K-4, S13, V14
rolls don't include CA from attacking while invisible

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Aelar of the Feywood
*Perception*: 31 *Insight*: 27 Darkvision
*AC* 27 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 27 *Will* 28
*Initiative:* +21
*Hit Points*: 92 / 92 *Bloodied*: 46
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +2 vs effects with the charm, illusion, or sleep keyword.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0.0
*Healing Surge*: 23 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Fire Hawk, Magic Stone
*Encounter Powers*: Thorn Spray, Wind Wall, Charm Beast, Redfang Prophecy, Camouflage Cloak, Feywild Sojourn, Studded Leather
*Daily Powers*: Summon Natural Ally 3/3, Seed of Healing, Tightened Control

*Condition:*  Invisible
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Mar 30, 2012)

*Gwenn Arellic, human rogue(thief) 12*

Not seeing any way to safely stand up and reach one of the giants immediately, Gwenn flips up and casually dispatches the bugbear in front of her.[sblock=actions]*move:* stand up
*standard:* attack bugbear at T18 (combat advantage due to Cunning Stalker feat)[/sblock][sblock=immediate reactions]if Gwenn is hit by a non-crit ranged attack, she will use _Cunning Escape_
if Gwenn is hit by a non-crit melee attack, she will use _Swift Parry_
if an enemy moves to flank Gwenn, she will use _Acrobat's Escape_ or _Fading Retreat_[/sblock]







*OOC:*


forgot to set those up earlier





[sblock=Gwenn]Gwenn Arellic
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 22
*AC* 28 *Fortitude* 23 *Reflex* 32 *Will* 25
*Initiative:* +14
*Hit Points*: 56 / 79 *Bloodied*: 39
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +2 vs ongoing damage.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*: 19 *Surges per day*: 7 / 7
*At-Will Powers:* Acrobat's Trick, Ambush Trick, Tactical Trick, Unbalancing Trick
*Encounter Powers*: Surprise Strike, Backstab (3/3), Cunning Escape, Heroic Effort, Sneak in the Attack, Swift Parry, Acrobat's Escape, Fading Retreat, 
*Condition:* [/sblock]


----------



## Inspiratorium (Mar 30, 2012)

Deacon singles out one of the two giants he faces for a punishing blow to the knees, before sinking down low and preparing to hinder their movement  should they attempt to disengage.

[sblock=actions]Minor: Shift into Defend the Line stance
Move: Declare giant at S-T 13-14 as Deacon's quarry.
Standard: MBA against giant at S-T 13-14. Giant takes 26 dmg and is slowed.[/sblock][sblock=readied actions]If either of the giants shifts or attack someone other than Deacon, it will trigger Battle Guardian.
Use Hold Your Ground if Deacon is pushed, pulled, slid, or knocked prone.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]*Deacon Ambersharn *- Human Knight
_Initiative _15 _- Passive Perception _18 _- Passive Insight _18 _- Senses _Normal
_AC _32 _- Fortitude_ 30_ - Reflex _25 _- Will - _25
_HP _97/97 _- Bloodied _48 _- Surge Value _25 _- Surges Left _12/12
_Action Points _0 _- Second Wind_ Not Used
Current Stance: Defend the Line
Status:[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2012)

Wik selects the Bugbear going for help as his quarry and takes careful aim at him. His aim is good and the shot takes the retreating Bugbear in the back.

OOC: [sblock]Minor action: Hunter's Quarry, Standard Action: Careful attack against hunters quarry aided by Prime shot, battlefield experience and bow expertise. Will post the details this evening. If he doesn't drop Wik will take a move action toward the retreating bugbear.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think Aelar already killed the bugbear going for help. At least, they seem to be minions and I think his attack should hit.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2012)

drothgery said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think Aelar already killed the bugbear going for help. At least, they seem to be minions and I think his attack should hit.












*OOC:*


Ah, if that is indeed the case then I would much rather concentrate on the rockthrower.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Almost casually, Miranda stepped away from the bugbear and waved the wand in her left hand at the creature.  A dart of force knocked the bugbear backwards, granting Miranda an instant of peace to observe the field.

[sblock= OOC]
>Move: shift to AA 26
>Standard: Magic missile at bugbear AA 24, using Master's Wand of Magic Missile in off hand; deals 10 force and push 1 (to AA 23, if not dead)

>Prep Infernal Wrath for first hit by an opponent (Deals 1d6+10 fire)
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotley said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ah, if that is indeed the case then I would much rather concentrate on the rockthrower.




        *GM:*  Aelar dropped him; would you like to repost or should I just use your current rolls on the Rockthrower?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2012)

tiornys said:


> *GM:*  Aelar dropped him; would you like to repost or should I just use your current rolls on the Rockthrower?












*OOC:*


We can just change to the rockthrower. No sense giving up good rolls.


----------

